# Great game cam for a good price right now. I have 2.



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey guys, this cam is pretty awesome and its only $99 right now, batteries included. It has every feature I know of. The only down side is that its a little bulky, but animals dont seem to mind. I think they might discontinue it soon, but its awesome and the price is right. Alot of the pics I have posted on here in the past are from it with the quality set on low. Plus if catcapper gets one then he can use it like a regular digital camera too!







Thought yall might be interested.

http://www.moultriefeeders.com/productdetail.aspx?id=mfh-dgs-i60


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That looks like a great deal d_m thanks for posting it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

That is a good deal DM sadly I'll get hammered on the import tax on it and shipping!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ummm we've talked about this before. You do know a few people in the states.....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I know, I was just saying.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

So they still charge an import tax if you use a site like Ebay or Amazon?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes I've ordered a wildfowling coat from Cabela's before and had to pay the import tax at the door to the postman.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

So many things wrong with that. They do that in Canada if I'm not mistaken. Everyone has to get their cut.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes it added another $50 to the coat.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Man thats nuts! Like bones said, let us know if you want to circumvent that.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Or you could Order your List send it to me, Buy me a ticket and I will hand Deliver it LOL


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Actually I have a Brother in Law that goes over there several times a year. I am sure we could work something out!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Richard, DM thank you for your offer's I may take you up on them one day.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Hell Matt, you can fly over and pick it up from the house if you want and do some hunting while you are here! You can get your camera and fly home with them and go after some nice whitetails while you are here! We would love to have you!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Same here Matt, Cabelas is 10 minutes from the house, it's 20 to Bass pro and about the same to sportsmanswarehouse.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

destructive_mechanic said:


> Same here Matt, Cabelas is 10 minutes from the house, it's 20 to Bass pro and about the same to sportsmanswarehouse.


Thank you too Don, I have a funny feeling one day I will see the Arizona desert! Holy cow I'd have no money left!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

All those places would make you think you've gone mad if you walked in with a fistful of cash. You'd walk out broke guaranteed ! LOL My neighbor had a friend who's a PH in South Africa visit. We took him to Cabelas and an hour later and $3,000 less he walked out with a big smile and two carts full of crap ! He was like a fat kid in a candy store !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bones44 said:


> So many things wrong with that. They do that in Canada if I'm not mistaken. Everyone has to get their cut.


 Under the NAFTA clause you only have to pay GST ( goods,service tax on some items that are not made in North America ).


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Thank you too Don, I have a funny feeling one day I will see the Arizona desert! Holy cow I'd have no money left!


You can't take it with you Matt. Oh BTW we don't have holy cows.... that's indiana I think.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You are a numpty!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you !! Thank you very much !


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Same here Matt, Cabelas is 10 minutes from the house, it's 20 to Bass pro and about the same to sportsmanswarehouse.


Man I would stay broke!! if I lived that close, I couldnt keep Lisa out of there LOL!!! She would have a time Keeping me out too!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Your welcome Don, anytime.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wait till the wife is out of town LOL


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

There ya go Leading me in to temptation LMBO


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's my job....^^ Bwahaha


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> There ya go Leading me in to temptation LMBO


I have a feeling your easily lead into this Richard!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't even have to hide the receipt at the bottom of the trash under last weeks chinese leftovers...... they just seem to get there.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I hear ya I Really dont need any help getting there Matt, I can get there all by myself, I have that road paved well enough! There are some things a man just has to have!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

At the top of my list isn't shooting so thats probably why I can do what the hell I want in the great outdoors!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I had a i40 that the board went out ...the waranty was out as it was 1.5 years old...so the lady told me, I have only a few but I will sell you a i60 for 100.00. Hmmm...I think I need to call on the carpet on this one.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I meant to say... I need to call her on the carpet on this one. She made it sound like she was doing me a big favor, when the truth was she was just selling a unit at the price listed here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How long is the warranty period Brian ?


----------

